# A great NoDak week



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just got back from a week in NoDak. Typical as always, great hunting and great people. The only reason we didn't limit out on ducks every day was because we chose not to. Passing on hens and species we didn't want to harvest.

A lot of busting ice, had to bust over an inch of ice on one flooded corn field. The wind got to be a bit much one day as well.

Here are a couple trophy birds from the trip.

A double banded Lesser Scaup.









The Bull Canvasback my buddy has been hoping for.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Sweet looking birds! Gonna mount that scaup?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Shu said:


> Sweet looking birds! Gonna mount that scaup?


We couldn't identify who shot the Scaup as it was a group effort (of course). So we decided to split bands and eat the bird. However we both agreed if we were sure who shot it, they would've mounted it.


----------



## GK1 (Oct 20, 2008)

That will be one of the birds Al Afton banded on the Mississippi. One should be a regular alum band and the other a stainless steel. Checking the longevity of the two bands compared to each other. Sweet trophy.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

GK1 said:


> That will be one of the birds Al Afton banded on the Mississippi. One should be a regular alum band and the other a stainless steel. Checking the longevity of the two bands compared to each other. Sweet trophy.


Awesome info. Thanks for that. We had a lengthy conversation of the difference in the appearance in the two bands and what the circumstances were.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Those are some beautiful looking birds there, congtats!


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Aug 22, 2009)

Great looking birds, I would have both of them mounted


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

very cool. Congrats on the great trip


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

Actually scaup and other divers were also double banded in the Dakotas and Canada this summer as part of that evaluation. Be sure to report both bands, both by the same person!


----------



## SWITCHBACK2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Im goin to college in Valley City, ND and am real excited for late season for some mallards on the Sheyenne..... Do a good pop. of ducks and geese usually sit on there late season after everything freezes up or do they just get outta town?

Thanks


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

congrats on the double band :beer:


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

Double band SWEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That Can. is beautiful bird!! It would be hard to not put him on the wall!

Congrates on the hunt!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Diver bands are always cool to see.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

ruger1 said:


> A double banded Lesser Scaup.


Awesome. :beer:


----------



## lao (Oct 11, 2009)

nice work double band i would give my left one to get a single band.. still trying though.. this was our shoot sun. morning super fun oh and no worries there were 5 of us...


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Aug 22, 2009)

Gotta love them Widgeon!


----------

